# Texas Built Poling Skiff



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Very sexy... I like it!


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice!! I like the man couch cushion. Nice lines and features.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!! nice boats guys  [smiley=bravo.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] and it says the ibis with full fuel and a 200 hp drafts 5"   just wondering though if a passabger sitting on the cooler in front of the console would be considered "bow riding" by the fwc ????


----------



## justindfish (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's three more, two maybe all three classify as micros. Bet most of yall didn't know Stiffy made boats also!

http://www.stiffypushpoles.com/boatmenu.htm


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> This is the third poling skiff being built in Texas, the New Water Boatworks Stilt.  I know it's not a micro, but it is a true poling skiff.
> 
> http://www.newwaterboatworks.com/page11/page11.html
> 
> I know this will catch some criticism, but expect the price to be on par with a Hell's Bay; midd to upper 30's.


I like it!

If we had more calm conditions here where I fish I'd love to have a boat with a deck as fishable as that. Huge, flat and open. 

The HB price thing I don't think is a concern to people who are the intended market. 

-T


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

New Water Makes three other skiffs, but I wouldn't consider them a technical polling skiff. 
Stiffy Exile is a technical poling skiff, and I believe they have stopped production of the other boats.
The Big Easy/Easy 18 built by Bruce Wild was shown on here a month or so ago, basically a big canoe. 

Those are the three (what I consider) technical poling skiffs being built in Texas.


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Those lines are pretty raw  . If I had one I would get New water to custom my livewell away from under the platform, to save the back of my head from getting nailed haha


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Bet the Curlew would still fit in the garge.


----------

